# Breeder not following GCCF rules



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi guys
I have a question about the guidelines for people breeding from the GCCF.
I know there is a breeder that breeds X breed of cats, but also owned Y breed of cats.

The X breed they do everything to the letter and follow the guidelines of selling them at 13 weeks. However they then crossbred X and Y. These crossbreeds they sold at half the price and sold them as soon as they reached 7 weeks. 
I know this is awful breeding practice and to be honest I also know these kittens they sold at 7 weeks were riddled with fleas and worms.
Would the GCCF do anything about this even though it wasn't the kittens that were registered they were selling? Could they be stopped from registering the X breed of kittens?
Sorry about the X and the Y's but as I was looking into this breeder more closely I actually discovered they had been on this forum a year and a bit back and I don't know if they still frequent it. I don't want it to end up with a people fighting.
Thank you for reading!


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know, I would like to see the replies.

I know they have a suspension list etc but whether they check EVERY complaint would be good to know.

I also know of a breeder who does this quite blatantly.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ive seen a few also owning other breeds and crossing them, some vac/reg them and do outcrosses programs, but then some sell at 8weeks, i often wonder why? they look after their other cats so why not sell them at the 13weeks with vacs? not sure what the gccf would do??


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

best way is to contact GCCF and find out -they have a Welfare dept. and I'm sure they will be prepared to listen.


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> they look after their other cats so why not sell them at the 13weeks with vacs? not sure what the gccf would do??


Yes Taylorbaby I completely agree...but with this person I think they want to keep to the guidelines with their main breed so they can charge the full amount for a pedigree kitten, but cut some of the corners so they do actually manage to make some money. I would also question how well they were looking after their other cats to be honest.

They are blantantly crossing these cats for a quick buck. All they had done for the kittens was feed them and not for very long either and they then charge £150 for each kitten.

The breeds they are crossing are beautiful as they are. I also know it wasn't the first time they had done it as they had older generations of the crosses. It wasn't this that bothered me the most though - It was more selling the kittens far too young and full of worms and fleas that upsets me!

Thank you for all the replies so far


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Abcynthia said:


> Hi guys
> I have a question about the guidelines for people breeding from the GCCF.
> I know there is a breeder that breeds X breed of cats, but also owned Y breed of cats.? Could they be stopped from registering the X breed of kittens?


Sorry, I have NO idea. Why don't you phone the GCCF and just ask? I know there are rules about how many weeks must be left between registering litters from the same queen ... but I don't know if that then automatically means you can't breed a queen more than xyz (what I mean is, is the rule just for registering, or is it for the amount of times a queen has kittens, I would hope the latter, but i wouldn't put money on it). Sorry I am no help to you, but I am sure if you just called them up they would tell you. Best of luck. It's very nice that you care enough as to post this!! All the best !!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

maybe they have these cross/moggie litters and dont bother worming/feeding/ear mites (which is highly spreadable-so there other cats more than likely have it) to get some money??

I cant think of another reason, unless its a proper outcross program, but then these are reg'd and also vac etc under the gccf rules.

are they your friends? have you asked them?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

GCCF rules apply to all cats owned by a breeder (or other person subject to GCCF rules). The problem is that the 13 week "rule" is in fact not a rule at all but only a "strong recommendation". Unless it can be shown that the kittens were ill, and that selling them too young had contributed to that illness, all the GCCF can do is write a letter reminding the breeder of the recommendation.

As to why the breeder is doing it this way, that one is easy. It is difficult to sell crossbred kittens. The difficulty is compounded if you wait until they are 13 weeks old because the bottom line is that people want them at 8 weeks. It's about easier sales and therefore making less of a loss. I still have two 3/4 pedigrees here at six months that I can't sell for £100 (that includes all vaccinations and a microchip)

Liz


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Taylorbaby I have PM'd you

And as you will see from my PM they are certainly not my friend


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Abcynthia said:


> Taylorbaby I have PM'd you
> 
> And as you will see from my PM they are certainly not my friend


Just pm you back


----------

